# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الحديثة في الدول العربية > قوانين سلطنة عمان >  (سلطنة عمان) لائحة بشأن رؤوس الاموال المودعة التي تلتزم البنوك المرخصة

## سالي جمعة

*

لائحة بشأن رؤوس الاموال المودعة التي تلتزم البنوك المرخصة* *بايداعها  بالبنك المركزي العماني قبل الشروع في مزاولة العمل  المصرفي*
*
البلد** سلطنة عمان* *رقم النص* *ب م 4/3/75* *النوع* *لائحة* *تاريخ م**7/31/1976* *تاريخ هـ**لا يوجد* *عنوان النص* *بشان رؤوس الاموال المودعة التي تلتزم البنوك المرخصة بايداعها  بالبنك المركزي العماني قبل الشروع في مزاولة العمل  المصرفي* 

*استناد*
*بعد الاطلاع على احكام  المادة 4-02ر3 * من القانون المصرفي العماني لعام 1974 .

قرر مجلس المحافظين  ما يلي : -


* مادة (61) من القانون المصرفي  114/2000*
 *رأس المال  المودع* *المادة  1*
*ا) على البنوك التي تزاول حاليا الاعمال المصرفية داخل سلطنة عمان ومرخصـة قبل اول اغسطس 1974م ان تمتثل لاحكام المادتين 4-02ر3 ، 7-03ر1 (ب/1) * من القانون المصرفي العماني لعام 1974م وعليها ما يلي : -
1 - ان تودع في اول ابريل 1975م مبلغ يعادل 20 % من قيمة راس  المال المودع وذلك وفقا لما يحدده البنك المركزي العماني .
2 - تفوض البنك المركزي كتابة بان يقيد المديونية على حساب المقاصة الخاصة بها بمبلغ يعادل راس المال المودع في اول ابريل 1975م وان تؤكد وجود الموارد المالية لمقابلة هذا الحساب .
3 - يعطى البنك المركزي اشعارا كتابيا بانشاء حسـاب راس المال المودع ويخطر  البنوك بسعر الفائدة السارية في هذا الوقت .
4 - الرصيد المتبقي من راس المال المودع يتم اثباته بواسطة اربعة سندات للامر متسلسلة تصدر من البنك المرخص وتكون قابلة للدفع للبنك المركزي ومستحقة الدفع في تاريخ 31 مارس من الاعوام 76 ، 77 ، 78، 1979 وتكون متساوية القيمة . 
هذه السندات للامر تسلم للبنك المركزي في اول ابريل 1975م مصحوبة بتفويض كتابي لتسجيل المبلغ على حساب المقاصة ومستحقة الدفع في التواريخ المذكورة .
ب) البنوك المفوضة بمزاولة الاعمال المصرفية في عمان قبل اول اغسطس 1974م ولكنها لم تؤسس بعد سوف تدفع راس المال المودع في تاريخ سابق على مزاولة النشاط ويتم الدفع وفقا لاحكام المادة الاولى من هذه اللائحة .
ج) 1 –  البنوك المفوضة منذ اول اغسطس 1974م ولم تؤسـس بعد سوف تدفع راس المال المودع في  تاريـخ سابـق على بدء مزاولة النشاط .
2 - ان المبلغ الكلي لراس المال المودع كما هو محدد بمعرفة البنك المركزي سوف يسجل على حساب المقاصة بالبنك المختص ويقوم البنك المركزي بالاخطار كتابة بتاسيس راس المال المودع . ويخطر البنوك بسعر الفائدة المطبقة في هذا الوقت .

* حذفت – مادة انتقالية استنفذت  اغراضها*
 *التمويل* *المادة  2**ا) على البنوك ان تدرك ان راس المال المودع يختلف اختلافا تاما عن الحـد الادنى لراس المال الاولي المطلوب كما ان راس المال الاولي المطلوب لا يجوز استعماله لتمويل راس المال المودع . 
ب) البنوك المؤسسة في عمان سوف يحق لها ان تمول راس مالها المودع من راس المال القائم ويشترط دائما ان راس المال المصدر او ان راس المال المصدر مضافا اليه احتياطيات راس المال تعادل على الاقل المجموع الكلي للحد الادنى لراس المال المطلوب اي الـ 500 الف ريال عماني مضافا اليه راس المال المودع كما يحدده البنك المركزي من وقت لاخر . 
ج) البنوك الاجنبية المرخصة عليها ان تمول رؤوس اموالها المودعة من المبالغ التي تمدها بها مكاتبها الرئيسية والتي سوف تضاف الى الحد الادنى من راس المال المطلوب والمحول للفرع وهذا الدعم الاضافي سوف يسجل في دفاتر هذا الفرع بنفس الطريقة التي يظهر بها الحد الادنى لراس مال الفرع .*
 *اثبات الاذعان  للاحكام* *المادة  3*
*على البنوك ان تشهد على  مصدر تمويل راس المال المودع وذلك بان تقدم للبنك المركزي ما يلي : -
ا) بالنسبة  للبنوك المؤسسة في عمان : 
تقدم احدث ميزانية مدققـة .
ب) بالنسبة للبنوك  الاجنبيـة :
1 – تقدم ميزانية الشهر السابق على تاريخ تقديم الشهادة تغطي نشاطات البنك في عمان موقع عليها من مسئول كبير للبنك في عمان وتشهد بان على الفرع التزام تجاه المكتب الرئيسي بذلك المبلغ المحول اليه ما يمثل راس مال الفرع ويعادل راس المال المودع بالاضافة الى المبلغ المطلوب وفقا للمادة 4-01ر3 * .
2- تقدم افادة موقع عليها من مسئول مفوض من المكتب الرئيسي للبنك المرخص بالطريقة التي تتطلبها السلطة القضائية التابع لها المكتب الرئيسي ومقبولة قانونا ويخضع للجزاء اي زيف او تضليل فيها وتتضمن ان المبلغ الذي يعادل راس المال المودع قد حول لفرع البنك او فروعه في عمان ، ويكون في شكل راس مال للفرع ويخضع لحقوق اي من او كل الدائنين السابقين والحاليين واللاحقين للبنك المرخص وانه لا يجوز سحبه او تحويله الى خارج عمان باستثناء الحالات التي تتفق مع احكام القانون المصرفي العماني لعام 1974 وانظمة البنك المركزي ، كذلك ان هذا المبلغ سوف يزيد اذا دعت الضرورة الى ذلك حتى يعكس في جميع الاوقات المبلغ المطلوب ايداعه بالبنك المركزي بوصفه راس مال مودع للفرع او للفروع في عمان .

* مادة (60) من القانون المصرفي  114/2000*
 *مواعيد تقديم إثبات  الإذعان للأحكام* *المادة  4*
*ا) البنوك التي تزاول العمل المصرفي فعلا في عمان عليها ان تقدم المطلوب منها وفقا لاحكام المادة السابقة وذلك في خلال 45 يوما من تاريخ تنفيذ هذه اللائحة .
ب) البنوك المفوضة بالاشتغال بالاعمال المصرفية في عمان ولكن لم تؤسس بعد عليها ان تقدم المطلوب منها وفقا للمادة السابقة وذلك قبل البدء في مزاولة العمل المصرفي .*
 *احتساب  المبالغ* *المادة  5**ا) يحتسب مبلغ راس المال المودع الاولي بواسطة البنك المركزي وذلك بالرجوع الى احدث ميزانية مدققة متوفرة عن نشاط الكيان التجاري او الشركة او اي اتحاد تجاري اخر والذي يضم البنك المذكور . 
ب) يحدد البنك المركزي العماني سعر صرف العملة الذي يستعمل في معادلة الريال  العماني . 
ج) لدى احتساب مبلغ راس المال المودع تجبر الكسور الى اقرب عدد صحيح  .*
*المادة  6**تنشر هذه اللائحة في  الجريدة الرسمية .*

----------

